# 2006 X trail problem



## stevehi (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi guys 
I'm new to the forum.
I bought a 2006 X trail back in September. The truck is in great shape. It was a non starting vehicle.
The previous owner let it sit for a year as they said they didn't need two cars on the road. The battery died.
I got the car towed home and put a new battery in. It won't start. it turns over good.
I just got around to looking at it.
Here's the issues i notice:
1.The fuel pump is not priming.
2. there is no spark at the plugs
3. I've tried a couple scanners on it and bot come back link error
4. the immobiliser light ( red light up by windsheild left hand side ) stays on during crank over and does not go out..

I'm figuring it has something to do with the immobiliser. What do you guy think? Any tests i can do?

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No malfunction codes? What do you mean by link error? Bad crank sensor can prevent it from starting. Bad fuel pump? But you could be right about the immobilizer
''For vehicles with Intelligent Key: This light blinks when the ignition switch is placed in the LOCK position with the key removed from the ignition switch.

This function indicates the NISSAN Vehicle Immobilizer System is operational.

If the NISSAN Vehicle Immobilizer System is malfunctioning, the light will remain on while the ignition switch is placed in the ON position.''

NISSAN vehicle immobilizer system - Security systems - Instruments and controls - Nissan Sentra Owners Manual - Nissan Sentra | Nissaguide.com

Depending upon how long it sat without a functioning battery could well be that it no longer recognizes the proper key(s). You probably have to take it to a dealer for this. A pain, but it will be worth it as they are great vehicles.


----------



## stevehi (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes i tried 2 OBD11 scanners on it and they won't read the computer.. They just say link error


----------

